# Self Storage Area, 6 Acres. How and How much?



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

We got a request for a quote here:

176 Hayward Avenue, Kitchener, ON

Almost 6 acres total, 4 acres of pavement.

What have a fleet of L6060 (60hp) tractors, which are probably under powered for the pushing required here.

Lane widths are 16' wide and 250' long. There's plenty of room to push to the east side.

What's the ideal piece of equipment here? 
A loader with a 10-12 box? 
100hp tractor with a box?
A good bobcat with a big pusher?

Triple L, if you want this one send me a shout, lol.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Need a loader, drifting off the building can be huge, even on a 2” snow .


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely a loader and box along with a truck to cut/windrow away from buildings.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay thanks guys! 

I wasn't sure if a 100hp Agro with a 8-13 or something would do the trick


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Drock78 said:


> Definitely a loader and box along with a truck to cut/windrow away from buildings.


How long would it take with a proper loader and truck?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Storage units suck so much, 
The only way I’d ever take a storage unit on was if I had a front mount blower and a dump.

No where to put snow. 
Crazy high drifts (like 3-4’ high for an 10” storm. 
Doors to worry about denting.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

viper881 said:


> Need a loader, drifting off the building can be huge, even on a 2" snow .


He's spot on! We had a 4-5" snow and I had legit 6-7' drifts. I will never do another storage lot unless it pays INSANE money.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Skid steer with a push box or even better a blower.

Or put a truck there for the duration of every snow storm. 

I used to do a storage unit similar to this one just a 3 inch storm I ended with 6" to 8" in the aisles from blowing off the roof. 

And snow placement, what a pain with the fencing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What’s really funny is that I don’t get out much but have rented a unit there...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess Grand River across the road doesn’t want it or are twice the price of the most expensive guy who quoted...


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> I guess Grand River across the road doesn't want it or are twice the price of the most expensive guy who quoted...


Their budget was "5000 a month" and the "doors only needed to be shovelled once a month".

I imagine they'll try to say 4 months coverage only.

It's 6 acres overall, and 3.5 acres of asphalt. God knows how much shoveling.

I think we're going to pass on this one, as 125,000 sqft of salting should be billed at $1000 per app by itself..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Remember the "good ole days" when this would have been done with a pickup and a straight blade?

Would have sucked, but no one would have said "you have to have a loader and pusher". 

PS The tractor would work fine as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A hi flow blower mounted on a skid is the only way that I would ever do another storage unit if it had all that fence. Make the snow disappear.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Every storge facility I've done or seen has boats and campers parked along the fences all winter long.
They don't care about how you get rid of the snow it's about utilizing available space for storage income.
You'll find it full on the first snowfall.
Finding different length boat trailer hitches in the banks sucks, ask me how I know.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Every storge facility I've done or seen has boats and campers parked along the fences all winter long.
> They don't care about how you get rid of the snow it's about utilizing available space for storage income.
> You'll find it full on the first snowfall.
> Finding different length boat trailer hitches in the banks sucks, ask me how I know.


The facility we use doesn't have lockers on the ends of buildings and put piles there, then when they get time they do onsite snow hauling
Very time consuming


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

$5000 doesn't cut the mustard. We used to do 1 about 1/2 that size for about $1200 a push and pile then hourly to load and haul away. No shoveling. Used a 75 h.p. ag tractor with 96" bucket and had no problems. One of the owner's buddies is doing it now in exchange for parking his skid there. Expensive storage I'd say.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just wondering if you got it, gotta go clear out my locker.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Just wondering if you got it, gotta go clear out my locker.


Is locker code for "drawer"???


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Just wondering if you got it, gotta go clear out my locker.


No, we ran.

They wouldn't provide any documentation or service requirements, and wanted it done for 20k for the season, all in with salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is locker code for "drawer"???


No, not my stuff, I just pay for it...with drawer money.



Unraveller said:


> No, we ran.
> 
> They wouldn't provide any documentation or service requirements, and wanted it done for 20k for the season, all in with salt.


Good for you, that place is a gold mine...they should be able to afford the snow clearing at a proper rate.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is locker code for "drawer"???


Maybe if you live in New Yuck it is.


----------

